
When It Comes to Coding, Age Isn't a Number - shecancode
https://shecancode.io/blog/when-it-comes-to-coding-age-isnt-a-number
======
spikewestern
Seen a lot of age discrimination in tech... There are not enough solutions in
the UK to provide digital skills to older people and we are seeing a lot of
recruiters steer clear of older technologists in favour of younger techies
(possibly due to the price tag?).

